# Which Paste Wax do you prefer and why?



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I have three in stock-Trewax, Johnson's and Briwax. These are paste waxes, in the truncated can with the lid which requires a tool to remove.

All three are different, so if you have used two or more of these products, I'm very interested in which you reach for first and for what.

If you use only one, I hope this thread will either affirm your choice or suggest some alternatives which would be new.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I've used Johnson's. It does what I want it to do. It's easy to find when I run out.

I'm also interested in what others have found out.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I have used Trewax, and Johnsons. Honestly, Johnsons is cheaper, and easier to find near me, so it is what I stick with… Pretty much any hardware or grocery store has it. Trewax is available, but harder to find, and at least in this area, costs twice as much as Johnsons…


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks Jarrod-good info.

Briwax can go to liquid state and it's still fine. It is generally "soupier" than the Trewax.

So where does one find Bioshield Followed By Long Name Wax?

And your lustre comment adds another dimension here. Perhaps in responding fellow LJs could include that info as they respond to the comparison of the now four products.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

I make my own…


----------



## traveler (Jul 29, 2010)

Hobomonk, please elaborate!


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

I like Liberon Black Bison. It's easy to apply and remove, has a nice scent and looks fantastic.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

For wood, I use the same 3 you have.
For metal, and wood drawer slides, I use a toilet wax ring.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Gene, I also use wax ring wax, for screws, but my question is about what wax you prefer over another and why. Do you use them interchangeably?


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

What's the difference between Johnson's Paste Wax and Trewax? I thought they were both carnuba wax.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I was "sold" on Briwax at a tool show (where else) about 15 years ago, bought a couple gallons and have used it ever since.
I use it on my projects that need a little luster, as a lot of my smaller items are just oiled (don't remember the name of the product). The wax really brings out some shine in the grain.

Also have Trewax in a smaller container for general usage, waxing my laminate table top for the table saw to help materials slide, the saw, etc.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

I like johsons on the tools.. prefer votive candle wax over parafin wax when hand planing and warm water sexwax on my hammer handles when framing…


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lee,
I almost never wax any wood that doesn't have a finish. 
IMHO, the wax does little beyond appearance and feel. It offers minimal protection and not for long, either.
I like Johnsons because of it's consistency in the can.


----------



## Li0n (Jul 11, 2017)

I've used Briwax and Johnsons. In my experience Briwax off-gasses much faster than Johnsons. I've tried both on cedar and I've noticed the cedar smell returns and the wax smell disappears overnight with Briwax.

Johnsons took several days to off-gass, and never really lost its smell.

I'm still (and probably always will be) experimenting.


----------



## AlainBriot (Mar 28, 2020)

What do you think of Tried and True linseed oil and beeswax?


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

You did not say for what.
Candle wax on drawer guides. 
I only use paste wax on furniture is if is something that won't ever be touched. Usually oiled.
I use Johnsons on my TS and jointer, but have recently found out about talcum power and may try it. 
I use candle wax on my small tables I can melt it in with a heat gun. DIsk sander, spindle sander, plane soles. 
I used Snow Seal ( bees wax) on my boots when I lived in Colorado
I use modern magic car wax on my shower walls and my cars.

Never even thought about different brands of paste wax. I have only used up a couple cans ever.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

On cast iron I currently have Minwax. I get either that or Johnson whenever I run out, and the which depends on the where I am. At Lowes, HD or some place like that, they all have a lot of Minwax. If I'm at Wally world, or the like, they have a lot of Johnsons. Both are cheap per ounce, and work for a few months to keep cast iron slick, and semi protected. I tend to do that maintenance about every 4 months, unless it calls me to do it sooner.

I too got sold on better wax, and got Renaissance wax, and for hand rubbed on wood, that stuff is fabulous. Hand rubbed with a bit of XXX Fine steel wool, and it's beyond fabulous. Buff it later and it is very very nice to touch, look at, and people seem to respond to it. Favorably.

Toilet bowl ring for waxing screws. I'm not sure how you can improve on that.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Hobomonk, please elaborate!
> 
> - traveler


Check his project page.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Furniture Paste wax?

+1 Seldom do I use wax on furniture that does not have an hard top coat.

I like blends with harder carnuaba wax and beeswax. They last much longer than blends containing paraffin (like Johnson's paste wax).

- Mylands Clear wax contains shellac, carnuaba, and beeswax; which is my favorite clear wax for wood finishes.

- Briwax Original Wax is not as durable as Mylands, and tends to get really soft in the heat of Arizona garage in summer. Primary use is for colored wax are more readily available locally when I need color waxes.

- Staples Crystal Clear Paste Wax is another carnuaba clear wax blend that works well on furniture. I mostly use it to protect cast iron tool surfaces. It is much cheaper than Renaissance wax or LV tool wax, and existentially same thing. It is crystal clear and adds no color to wood.

BTW - This topic seems to recycle every 4-6 months with same question? Check search results.



> What do you think of Tried and True linseed oil and beeswax?
> - AlainBriot


T&T Original Wood Finish is my go to oil finish. One of my favorite Oil finishes for 'touchable' items: bowls, cutting boards, utensils, pocket business card holders, and laminated wood work benches. 
Big fan of T&T oil finishes. 
Once you use T&T Danish oil or Varnish oil, will never buy another can of Watco Danish Oil again.

YMMV


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I use Johnson's Wax on tools, jigs and similar.

But on anything wood, I use Minwax finishing wax. I make some puzzles for kids and small items and use it there. I put a buffing wheel in my drill press and buff them out.


----------



## MrWolfe (Jan 23, 2018)

CaptainKlutz,
are you saying you use Briwax as a base for adding colors? What type of colorant do you use… stain… dyes… something else? How do you prepare the wax? Melt it and add colorant? And what ratio?
I'm sorry if this has been covered in another thread. Your info is always top-notch and I've been wondering about this for a while now.
Thanks and sorry if I've hijacked the thread.
Jon

Lee,
I had been using Johnson's Paste Wax last after an oil/poly blend and then shellac. It was a little too plastic and shiny for my taste.

I've switched to Trewax for its matte/satin sheen after oil/poly and I like it. It has carnuaba in it as one of the ingredients.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

> are you saying you use Briwax as a base for adding colors?
> Jon
> - MrWolfe


Briwax comes in different colors.








.
Many uses. Adding color to cover scuffing. Avoiding typical white haze when using clear wax on surfaces with open pores that trap wax. Have used regular wood colors above like one uses liming wax for Ceruse technique, but in reverse. Sometimes also called wax glazing; where use dark color in pores of light wood for contrast. Not my favorite finish, but it offered the antique look the customer wanted on oak.
In my research, learned can melt clear wax and add color with oil based artist colors since they paste wax is in a petroleum based solvent carrier. Never tried it. Can't find the link right now, probably buried behind FWW pay wall? Remember seeing weird color combinations like green wood pores and red dyed wood?

YMMV


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

I've used Johnsons on tools and furniture after the guy training me put it on a solid oak entertainment center in the 80's and saw a noticeable difference and was 100% satisfied.

Still use it today with no complaints


----------



## MrWolfe (Jan 23, 2018)

Thank you CaptainKlutz


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

I like Briwax a lot. But, it does not get quite as shiny as some others.

I use a lot of Bowling Alley Wax. It used to be Johnsons, but Home Depot carries a different brand now. It works just as well as the Johnson's. Shines nice, is pretty sturdy when buffed out.

I also have a few colored Briwaxes and this is what I use them for, adding a little color, maybe a touch of 'aging' to carvings, etc.

I use wax a lot as my final polishing step before delivery furniture or boxes. My wife gets me to polish up our furniture maybe once every year and a half or two.


----------

